# Il cacciatore nel/del bosco



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut forum,

Je trouve des références du titre de cette chanson populaire (?) dont je cherchais les paroles avec nel mais aussi avec del.
Est-ce que les deux prépositions sont possibles ou une seule est la bonne ?
Comment dites-vous, si vous connaissez la chanson ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

J'ai trouve' ceci: 

http://testicanzoni.superba.it/test...a-cinquetti/canzone_cacciatore-del-bosco.html


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci BenVitale. 
Mais voilà, justement, on trouve aussi d'autres paroles avec _nel_...
Par contre, ton lien me donne des paroles plus proches de celles que j'avais dans mon souvenir, car on y lit _pastorella_, que je ne retrouvais plus dans les autres paroles que j'ai aussi trouvées.  (ici par exemple)


----------



## Hermocrates

Il y a souvent des petites differences lexicales dans les chansons populaires, par consequence de leur transmission orale. 

Je ne connais pas cette chanson en particulier, mais en general dans les cultures orales il n'y a pas une version qui est "bonne" (comme il y a dans les cultures qui mettent les textes au centre, par contre): elles sont toutes bonnes, elles sont simplement des variants.


----------



## Necsus

Rye a raison. Et voila une troisième version, ICI :

*Il cacciator del bosco • *Il cacciator del bosco trova na signorina, l’era bela e graziosina, il cacciatore s’è inamurà. // La pia per le braccia e poi la fa sedere. Oh! Che gusto, oh che piacere! E l’Adelina s’indormentò. // A la matin si sveglia: "Mama, mi sun tradìa ..."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Il y a souvent des petites differences lexicales dans les chansons populaires, par consequence de leur transmission orale [...]


Oui, oui, j'en suis d'autant plus consciente que je n'ai jamais qu'entendu cette chanson, et chantée par des... Corses qui plus est ! 
Je crois que c'est encore une autre version appropriée par les Corses eux-mêmes mais qui pourtant la chantent en italien (avec _del_, pour info) !
Merci à tous pour vos contributions en tout cas.


----------

